
Why humans can outrun horses but can’t jump higher than cats. - ColinWright
http://www.slate.com/articles/sports/sports_nut/2012/06/long_distance_running_and_evolution_why_humans_can_outrun_horses_but_can_t_jump_higher_than_cats_.single.html
======
Synaesthesia
Check this remarkable video on persistence hunting in the kalahari - a hunter
literally chases a buck until it's completely exhausted.
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=826HMLoiE_o](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=826HMLoiE_o)

